# Breast pump rentals



## MnTwins29 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is especially for those in NY state, but if this is applicable anywhere else, please chime in.  We are allowed to charge for breast pump rentals to MCD beneficiaries (new moms), but are trying to find out if this can also be done for SP patients.  I cannot find any requirements of needing a DME license to do so, but want to be sure.  Anyone have any thoughts?  Thank you.


----------

